# Holden Beach ??



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

How has the fishing been at Holden Beach so far this spring?


----------



## bugle (Jul 7, 2016)

hbfisher813 said:


> How has the fishing been at Holden Beach so far this spring?


Down last week (still dealing with hurricane damage). Only got to fish for a couple hours on the incoming tide using fresh shrimp. Bite was really good. Caught several blues 12-14 inches, one flounder an inch too short, small shovel head shark. Wish I could have fished longer.


----------



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

I got fish some Saturday on the falling tide. I caught a nice sheephead, some decent whiting and 24" bonnethead shark. I did not get to move around and search for better holes like I normally do. Some of the old reliable holes are gone but I did find a few new ones.


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll be down there in a few days. How's it look now?


----------



## SteelyDan (Nov 27, 2018)

If the water is clear on the pier...the fishing is usually really good...lots of trout, blues, and flounder...occasional Spanish mackerel...


----------

